# JSP-Weiterleitung



## Guest (8. Jan 2006)

Kann mir jemand kurz erklären, wie ich von einer JSP-Seite (Formular, dass sich selbst wieder aufruft und dabei die Eingaben überprüft) auf eine andere Seite ein forward setze, sofern die Eingaben stimmen?


----------



## Guest (8. Jan 2006)

response.sendRedirect("success.jsp");


----------



## bronks (8. Jan 2006)

Nur noch als Hinweis, weil das in einer JSP stattfinden soll: Es gibt einen JSTL-Tag dafür:

```
<c:redirect url="success.jsp">
```


----------



## Gast (9. Jan 2006)

Dankeschön! Und wenn ich auf der weitergeleiteten Seite dann nen zusätzlichen Text stehen haben möchte (Registrierungsseite, weitergeleitet wird wieder zur normalen Suche), was muss ich dann einfügen?


----------

